# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Flc quy nhơn

## jimmytravel10

Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một địa điểm nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng thì du lịch FLC Quy Nhơn là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho bạn. Với những bạn đặc biệt yêu thích du lịch biển thì Quy Nhơn chính là nơi cho bạn thỏa sức với sự yêu thích của chính mình. Khu quần thể nghỉ dưỡng chịu sự quản lý của Tập Đoàn FLC, được xây dựng với 4 khu chính đó là khu khách sạn, khi resort, khu chơi golf và khu Safari. Cùng với là rất nhiều dịch vụ tiện ích khác mang đến cho bạn trải nghiệm tuyệt vời.

Nên đi du lịch FLC Quy Nhơn thời gian nào?
Là quần thể du lịch nghỉ dưỡng đẳng cấp 5 sao, được xây dựng ngay gần bãi biển, FLC Quy Nhơn mang đến cho các bạn trải nghiệm du lịch chưa từng có. Nghỉ dưỡng tại đây bạn có thể đi ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn đẹp nhất Việt Nam. Cùng với đó là hệ thống khách sạn, biệt thự sang trọng, view thoáng đãng.


Nên đi FLC Quy Nhơn từ tháng 1 – tháng 10

Thời gian lý tưởng để bạn đi du lịch FLC Quy Nhơn đá chính là từ tháng 1 – tháng 10. Lúc này, thời tiết rất đẹp, trời nắng và ít có mưa nên bạn có thể trải nghiệm các hoạt động chơi dưới biển. Không chỉ vậy, tại khu nghỉ dưỡng này còn có rất nhiều trò chơi giải trí khác đang chờ bạn đến khám phá.

Những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời khi du lịch FLC Quy Nhơn
Được mệnh danh là thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng và giải trí tại Quy Nhơn, khu du lịch này có tích hợp nhiều hình thức trải nghiệm khác nhau. Vì vậy, tại đây luôn thu hút rất nhiều du khách đến du lịch, nghỉ dưỡng. Đến với FLC Quy Nhơn bạn sẽ có những trải nghiệm hấp dẫn như sau:

Khu khách sạn có thiết kế ấn tượng kenhfarmstay.com
Điểm độc đáo của FLC Quy Nhơn chính là khu vực khách sạn được thiết kế theo hình dáng con rồng lớn, uốn lượn bắt mắt. Quy mô khách sạn 9 tầng với 1500 phòng đạt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao, dọc theo hướng bờ biển. Nhờ vậy, khách hàng khi nghỉ dưỡng tại đây luôn được tận hưởng không gian thư giãn tuyệt đối, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên.


Khu khách sạn có thiết kế ấn tượng

Bên trong khách sạn có thiết kế với hệ thống giải trí cực kỳ hiện đại. Phòng ốc tiện nghi, cao cấp và bể bơi hướng view cực đỉnh chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng đến du lịch tại FLC Quy Nhơn.

Khu biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp
Khu biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp FLC Quy Nhơn sẽ mang đến cho bạn một trải nghiệm hoàn toàn mới khi đi du lịch. Mỗi căn biệt thự sẽ có nhân viên phục vụ riêng, đảm bảo phục vụ khách hàng một cách tốt nhất. Hướng nhìn biệt thự ra phía biển cho phép bạn chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của biển cả và thiên nhiên mà không phải ra ngoài.

Toàn bộ khu vực biệt thự có thiết kế vô cùng trẻ trung và tinh tế mang đến cho bạn cảm giác vô cùng thoải mái khi đặt chân đến. Cùng với đó là nhiều không gian thư giãn phóng khoáng cho tất cả khách du lịch.

Bể bơi 4 mùa
Bên cạnh vị trí ngay gần bãi biển Quy Nhơn, tại FLC còn có hệ thống bể bơi 4 mùa ngay trong khuôn viên biệt thự. Hệ thống bể bơi có thiết kế diện tích rộng, trải dài và hướng về phía biển. Không những vậy, thảm cỏ tự nhiên ngay gần bể bơi cho trẻ thỏa sức vui đùa. Đặc biệt, bạn có thể tổ chức hoạt động ngoài trời như tiệc đứng, BBQ,… cùng bạn bè.

FLC Zoo Safari Park
Đến du lịch FLC Quy Nhơn chắc chắn bạn không thể bỏ qua địa chỉ FLC Zoo Safari Park. Nơi đây có diện tích lên tới 129 ha, thiết kế theo quy mô chuẩn của Safari thế giới. Đây là công viên động vật hoang dã đầu tiên tại Quy Nhơn, nằm dọc khu bãi biển Nhơn Lý – Cát Tiến.


FLC Zoo Safari Park

Bạn có thể đến đây khám phá các loài động vật hoang dã quý hiếm như vịt trời, đà điểu Châu Phi, thiên nga đen,…. Cùng với đó là hệ sinh thái vô cùng đa dạng mang đến cho bạn trải nghiệm tuyệt vời.

Du lịch FLC Quy Nhơn chắc chắn là điểm đến lý tưởng cho bạn vào mùa hè. Bạn sẽ có những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời tại khu du lịch sinh thái mang đẳng cấp 5 sao này. Còn chần chờ gì nữa, hãy rủ đám bạn cùng xách balo lên và đi ngay thôi.

----------

